
Show HN: Hand Drawn Icons V.2 - vladocar
http://www.handdrawnicons.com/
======
MegaLeon
I'm not sure the wooden background works well to present this, why not a
paper-like texture since they are hand-drawn?

~~~
jjoe
I agree on the background needing a change. But I think a hand drawn icon
needs a very geometric background to contrast the icon's organic drawing.

